# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > HORMONE REPLACEMENT FOR *WOMEN* >  HRT for Mom

## infinite_loop

My mom is almost 60 and has gone through menopause. She's made allot of progress in losing weight and dieting, but it seems she can't lose that last little bit, and seems to lack energy. What kind of female HRT protocol would be suggested? Obviously you're very low on allot of hormones at that age. I ran the idea of HGH by her but she read the recent study about how it can cause cancer growth in older people who already have cancer.

She was also looking into bio-identical hormone replacement, but I wasn't sure how legit that practice was. Thoughts?

----------


## Lunk1

Does she already have cancer? She needs to consult with an HRT Doc. Post menopausal women can normally benefit from estrogen replacement therapy. She is going to want a full hormonal panel run.

----------

